# Opinions Welcomed! Best choice for TBH?



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

In doing research on our TBH, I did find several companies who are making 'nice looking' TBH's for a small fortune. Although, if you're using Langs, you're already spending a lot of $$ on woodenware for bees. The glory of the TBH is it's simplicity - low cost to make (mine cost about $75 for two, but I made them myself). However, there are not a lot of pre-made accessories (feeders especially). You can modify existing materials to work, but there isn't much 'off the shelf'. Try doing a google search 'top bar bee hive' and a whole slew of options should show up. Most of the pre-made ones I saw were anywhere from $110 - $175.

This forum provided me much of the information on successful beekeeping using a TBH. I highly recommend Dr. Magnum's book and also Les Crowders book. Different methodology in both, same systems used. Great reading! A must for this type of keeping....

I've found that TBH's require a LOT of tinkering. I built observation windows in ours - so I find myself and our kids peeking in to 'see what the girls are up to' nearly daily. You'd be surprised at how fast they build out comb, how fast they use the feeders - etc. As ours is only 10days old, we'll be even more surprised in about 15days to see how many MORE workers there are once the brood starts to emerge! But I've restricted going into the hive to twice a week - to fill feeders and move the follower board back. No sense disrupting things more than that. This isn't anything like what's been described in our beekeeping class, which presumes a Lang set-up. It's more intuitive, more hands on and I believe more fun!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> but I like pollinating my gardens, using my own honey and _tinkering_.

If you like to _tinker_, how about building your own TBH?  :lookout: It doesn't get much easier than Michael Bush's design: 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

I've built two of them, both from scrap wood around the house, picking up around the neighborhood, etc. each one cost about $2.00, for the hardware. a few bolts and screws for the legs, etc.

They are great, good luck, you only need to worry about your bees holding up through the winter and other pests.

larry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Everyone needs a second hive, and it should have the same size combs so you can steal brood for any hive that needs it...


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

i second the idea of using the michael bush plans

or buying from beethinking.com

i love my HTBH from beethinking


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

Use old wood. Use ideas instead of plans. See my latest BIG hive posted at $10 total cost. No difficult angles.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

DrDoorlock said:


> Use old wood. Use ideas instead of plans. See my latest BIG hive posted at $10 total cost. No difficult angles.


i'd couple that with u_se ideas WITH plans_.

there are great many good plans available, but you could cherry pick the best from them and go from there.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I built all three of my hives, and I have to say, I love having observation windows! My first didn't, and for three years I've had to guess what was going on inside. It's great being able to peer inside and watch all the action.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Mahobee
Since you clearly said you want to BUY a hive :from your location look up gold star OR I'm a second vote for bee thinking. The golden mean hive is beautiful and can be bought but there are complaints that it's width doesn't make up for how short it is ... so read the thread on this forum First if considering that one! That company has a "regular" sizeTB for sale too All names can be searched online easily and have plenty of descriptions and pictures to compare.


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

My first hive and probably ones I make in the future do not have windows. I'm trying to perfect the use of an endoscope to inspect when I don't want to bother the bees.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

HappyBeeing said:


> Mahobee
> Since you clearly said you want to BUY a hive :from your location look up gold star OR I'm a second vote for bee thinking. The golden mean hive is beautiful and can be bought but there are complaints that it's width doesn't make up for how short it is ... so read the thread on this forum First if considering that one! That company has a "regular" sizeTB for sale too All names can be searched online easily and have plenty of descriptions and pictures to compare.


Thanks for validating my desire to buy! Someday I hope to have the time to build and experiment, it's just not now!


----------

